# Courage the Cowardly Dog villains vs. Power 6 villains.



## zenieth (Mar 22, 2010)

This is not a battle, but rather who do you feel are more capable, and entertaining villains.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 22, 2010)

...

Katz... 

Oh God, Katz...


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm feeling a little bit... naughty...


----------



## zenieth (Mar 22, 2010)

Cousin Fred


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 22, 2010)

You have not seen the last... of La quack.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 22, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> I'm feeling a little bit... naughty...





Courage wins with Cousin Fred and Katz alone.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 22, 2010)

How now brown cow.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 22, 2010)

Return the slab...


----------



## zenieth (Mar 22, 2010)

Bushwick, Basil, The goose God, King Ramsey, Dr. Zalost, weremole.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 22, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Return the slab...



Good god that one was creepy, yet still funny by the end thanks to Eustace.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 22, 2010)

Seriously how the hell did courage stay on CN for so long, that show had enough disturbing and nigthmare fuel that I can say that I couldn't watch a good number of those episodes at the dead of night. Hell "Mr. Rat", who was a good guy I might add, still haunts my dreams every now and then.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 22, 2010)

*Blink*

*Blink*

*Blink*


----------



## zenieth (Mar 22, 2010)

It's Doc Gerbil's World.


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Mar 22, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Seriously how the hell did courage stay on CN for so long, that show had enough disturbing and nigthmare fuel that I can say that I couldn't watch a good number of those episodes at the dead of night. Hell "Mr. Rat", who was a good guy I might add, still haunts my dreams every now and then.


Same way that Johnny Bravo stayed on even though it was pretty raunchy at times. Who knows...


----------



## Diskyr (Mar 23, 2010)

Mein Kempf Heil Hitler...er....wrong thread!


----------



## Anasazi (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## C. Hook (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh God, way to give me nightmares for a few years.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 23, 2010)

Keep it away!


----------



## hammer (Mar 23, 2010)

GOOD GOD MAN


----------



## The810kid (Mar 23, 2010)

No mention of the Duck brothers or the fox that wanted too make granny stew.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Mar 23, 2010)

The evil empresses and...the Liberian.

Oh and Eustace himself....what? he count as one


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 23, 2010)

Foxey's going to make himself some villian stew...sweet villian stew.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 24, 2010)

What about that "Watch where you're going, you fool!" guy? Does he count?


----------



## Magnificent (Mar 24, 2010)

Fungus foot and zombie movie director solos.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 24, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> What about that "Watch where you're going, you fool!" guy? Does he count?



Isn't he also the guy who made a robot version of Courage?


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah he did that, I think he also shot down a satellite once.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 24, 2010)

I wonder how Mister Flan or the guy with the Negative Cannonballs would do here.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 24, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Isn't he also the guy who made a robot version of Courage?



That has got to be one of my favorite episodes.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 24, 2010)

waka0793 said:


> That has got to be one of my favorite episodes.



Agreed. it's one of those episodes though that you wonder how it go past the censors as Courage got beat down a lot more in that episode than he usually does in others.


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Mar 24, 2010)

the hate cannonballs..... Dr gerbal and the sandwhale....damn makes me laugh my ass off anytime i think of them


----------



## Shoddragon (Mar 24, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> What about that "Watch where you're going, you fool!" guy? Does he count?



that guy with the cell phone? he counts if you think he counts I suppose. he was a real douche. also for this match: tie. I LOVED CtCD villains but there are still enough villains in the power 6 where there are enough I like that would outnumber the Courage villains.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 24, 2010)

The Situation said:


> Same way that Johnny Bravo stayed on even though it was pretty raunchy at times. Who knows...



In addition to things like The PowerPuff Girls, which had some cases of extreme violence involving little children.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 24, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> In addition to things like The PowerPuff Girls, which had some cases of extreme violence involving little children.



God I miss the days when cartoons actually had balls. They haven't been the same in years...


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 24, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> God I miss the days when cartoons actually had balls. They haven't been the same in years...



I know, EJ, oh how I know...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 24, 2010)

Chaosgod777 said:


> *the hate cannonballs*..... Dr gerbal and the sandwhale....damn makes me laugh my ass off anytime i think of them



Oh god, that's what they were called, I don't even remember what the guy looked like, but I remember his walking tower and his henchmen were the Rat and Weasel who delivered the Evil Matress to Muriel.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 24, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Oh god, that's what they were called, I don't even remember what the guy looked like, but I remember his walking tower and his henchmen were the Rat and Weasel who delivered the Evil Matress to Muriel.



It was sort of like Perona's ability, actually.


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 24, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> I'm feeling a little bit... naughty...



Thanks for the nightmares. Now I can't go to sleep tonight.


----------

